# Sound card that will work with both Windows 7 and Mac OS X Lion (10.7.x)?



## morphic (May 25, 2012)

:wave: 1st post! - I have got to get gear before can post measurements...

Anyhoo, as the subject says, I'm trying to find a card that works *well* with both operating systems. 

Here's what I know so far:


Tascam US122MKII
drivers don't work for Lion

ART USB Dual Pre
quality issues, complaints about spikes every 1 khz

M-Audio MobilePre
They have a driver for OS X 10.7.3
they haven't released a driver for 10.7.4 yet, but it looks like they're working on one


So far, the M-Audio MobilePre looks like the best bet - the company seems to want to release Mac drivers, unlike Tascam, who seem to have abandoned their Mac users :dontknow:

Anybody have a recommendation they'd like to share?


----------



## eurovybez (Jun 2, 2012)

M-audio MobilePre


----------



## elbradamontes (Jun 7, 2012)

If you haven't bought a card yet, Focusrite gear works with both. I have an apogee duet, apogee one, alesis io14, and a focusrite saffire pro 40. The focusrite scarlett 2i2 is only a hundred and fifty bucks and you should be able to ebay it once you're done. I would take the scarlett over the mobile pre based on my experience with m-audio and focusrite. But to be fair I've never used the scarlett and have only used the fast track, not the mobile pre. 

All low-end interfaces lack clarity in the high end and fiddle with the mid-range to hide their lack of quality. You'll probably get a mid range boost off of a cheaper unit. Push your budget up into the 300$ range and you'll get a clearer signal. Or just go for the saffire 6 usb: 2hundie. Now, my experience is in recording and mixing. Room measurements might not need this kind of detail but a mid range bump could provide deceiving results.

Good Luck


----------



## 8086 (Aug 4, 2009)

_Almost_ any any USB sound card will work with both MAC and Windows, since they are usually driverless in any modern OS or Game Console liike the PS3.


----------

